# Falla Lavadora



## sergio (Mar 29, 2012)

tengo una lavadora lg que al encender se apaga ya sea de inmediato o al estar seleccionando los programas de lavado luego de varios intentos empieza a trabajar bien . y se detiene en diferentes procesos ya sea lavado ,centrifugado, la verdad me tiene muy metido que pueda ser .


----------



## Negao (Abr 4, 2012)

Saludos.
Hace poco tuve un problema parecido con una lavadora Mieles.
Encendia el display y a la minima se apagaba.
Era a causa de un mal contacto en las conexiones de la placa.
Es una perogrullada y seguro que ya has comprobado las conexiones de la misma..pero a mi me llevo un rato y ya empezaba a creer que era la misma placa la que estaba mal.
Y solo eran los conectores 
Espero te sirva.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2012)

Y sinó a revisar los capacitores electrolíticos , que no estén secos o inflados.

Algunas placas hacen nido de cucarachas al estar calentito todo el dia

Saludos !


----------



## electreitor (May 7, 2012)

miraros este video tutorial

http://depositfiles.com/files/fbhn59ghl

explica como reparar lavadoras, esta muy bien, ya me contareis


----------



## sergio (Jul 14, 2012)

colegas encontre el problema en labadora el botoncito que enciende la maquina estaba en malas condiciones cambie el boton que era para elegir agua caliente o fria al de power y nunca mas fallo gracias .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2012)

Gracias por comentar el defecto 

¡ Eso es espíritu de Forero ! 

Saludos !


----------

